# Black Women with Red Hair



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm feeling rather inspired by Rihanna's red hair. It's such a vibrant, interesting and lovely look. 

Rihanna’s new red hair - Hair Ideas

I'm even considering dyeing my hair a similar colour. I've never dyed my hair before, and I'd love to try something different. Maybe I could even turn a few heads?  If I do it I'll probably just have a temporary or semi-permanent colour, just in case I don't like it after a while.

So what do you think of the look? It's probably not to everyone's tastes, but has anyone here ever tried it before? Any good tips for me? I couldn't find much in Google when searching for photos of red afros, so if anyone could help me out with that as well would be great, thanks .


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 9, 2011)

I"ve been looking for red fros too. I love Rihanna's color. But I don't think it goes well with my complexion. There's someone on here who's natural with just red in the front. I don't know her name but it's in her siggy.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 9, 2011)

I remember when Keisha Cole first came on the scene and I saw her up close and thought the red hair was much cuter in person.


----------



## nikolite (Jan 9, 2011)

I love this color too!  I'm just too much of a punk to try it for myself.  It might rock the boat too much in my profession.  

You should try to buy a wig in a bright red color first.  I think I'll do that someday so I can wear it when I'm in an adventurous mood.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 9, 2011)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I'm feeling rather inspired by Rihanna's red hair. It's such a vibrant, interesting and lovely look.
> 
> Rihanna’s new red hair - Hair Ideas
> 
> ...



Red dye takes the longest to come out, even if it is just a temporary or semipermanent color.  I got a red rinse once and it lasted for more than a year.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jan 9, 2011)

First post-Cherry Breaking! Whooo!

Anyway, I have had several shades of red, copper, orangey, loved all of them:







ETA: Here's a more "fiery" one..where the curls were looking a messLOL






This was several years ago, I have been back dark for some time now.


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 9, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> First post-Cherry Breaking! Whooo!
> 
> Anyway, I have had several shades of red, copper, orangey, loved all of them:
> 
> ...




Well let me be the first to say welcome to the party!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> First post-Cherry Breaking! Whooo!



YAY!!! WELCOME!!!
I like the 2nd pic's color.
I wish there was a nice dark red i could do, i feel like my skin color doesn't go with light colored hair.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 9, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> First post-Cherry Breaking! Whooo!
> 
> ETA: Here's a more "fiery" one..where the curls were looking a messLOL



:welcome3:

I :heart2: this one! I hope to go reddish instead dying my gray hair black.


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 9, 2011)

I  red hair. Goes very well with our skin color(any shade) IMO. If I hadn't henna'ed then I would surely have some a color simialr to Rihanna's.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 9, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> I  red hair. Goes very well with our skin color(any shade) IMO. If I hadn't henna'ed then I would surely have some a color simialr to Rihanna's.



when im done transitioning I'd love a dark rich red rinse like latavia or even like the sis in this pic:


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it's beautiful.... But we do have a real red hair'd beauty on this board.... her user name is "*Natural Redhead*". It's the real thing! Just lovely!


----------



## Loverain (Jan 9, 2011)

I love love love red hair. Im not sure if im bold enough to try a rihanna red. Im hoping henna will give me a deep red mahogony tone


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 9, 2011)

My hair is red from henna...I think it looks good but I'm tired of red hair, so yea, a rinse is a good idea b/c it will fade, and you can dye over it easier. I'm pretty much stuck with my hair b/c I won't use a lifting dye to get rid of the red.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think black women with red hair is beautiful, i am somewhat biased because my daughter, a black woman has natural red hair, and there are many shades that go with different complextions.  I find red hair unique and not something seen all the time.  Heres a pic (seen below) of my daughters hair and i have tried to duplicate it on my head in the past but i couldnt get it quite the same on my hair.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 9, 2011)

I tried this look a few years back. I remember posting in an old thread, but for some reason I must have deleted it Luckily I found it on fb, my hair was dyed "mahogany red" with a "plum" rinse if I remember correctly.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 9, 2011)

I love all shades of red hair


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 9, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> when im done transitioning I'd love a dark rich red rinse like latavia or even like the sis in this pic:


 
Yes!! That color is gorgeous!


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 9, 2011)

One of my girlies from Jamaica has naturally red hair and it looks great on her.  She told me there's a whole group in Jamaica with dark skin/red hair combo.


----------



## Dellas (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Hairsofab (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd like to go red, but I'm scared of damaging my hair.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 9, 2011)

At first I was skeptical of the Rihanna mention because she can pull off about anything...but after seeing the pics, red hair can compliment the complexion...just has to be the right shade for your skin tone


----------



## poookie (Jan 9, 2011)

A few years back, when I was more active on this board, I had red hair. Not nearly as vibrant as Rihanna's, but still bright. I think I still have a few pics of it in my Fotki. I got the red by lightening my hair, & henna-ing over it. I enjoyed it


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jan 10, 2011)

My sister dyed her hair last month, it is as bright as Charli Balitomre and Rihanna's but her skine tone is darker than theirs. I think you should go for it but up your protein and moisture treaments. My sister's hair is still going strong it hasn't broken off and she used bleach too soo.. but you can always get a wig.

I'll try and convince my sister to give me a picture of her to post here.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 10, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> First post-Cherry Breaking! Whooo!
> 
> Anyway, I have had several shades of red, copper, orangey, loved all of them:
> 
> ...



Wow, this is hot!  Love it!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 10, 2011)

Lovelylocs said:


> Red dye takes the longest to come out, even if it is just a temporary or semipermanent color.  I got a red rinse once and it lasted for more than a year.



OMG, seriously? :S. OK, thanks for the tip. Will dyeing black over it after some time be any problem?



EllePixie said:


> My hair is red from henna...I think it looks good but I'm tired of red hair, so yea, a rinse is a good idea b/c it will fade, and you can dye over it easier. I'm pretty much stuck with my hair b/c I won't use a lifting dye to get rid of the red.



You hair is so pretty!


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> My hair is red from henna...I think it looks good but I'm tired of red hair, so yea, a rinse is a good idea b/c it will fade, and you can dye over it easier. I'm pretty much stuck with my hair b/c I won't use a lifting dye to get rid of the red.



I luv it!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Makenzie (Jan 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> My hair is red from henna...I think it looks good but I'm tired of red hair, so yea, a rinse is a good idea b/c it will fade, and you can dye over it easier. I'm pretty much stuck with my hair b/c I won't use a lifting dye to get rid of the red.



Beautiful.  I was finally able to get a similar shade of red only when I added an egg to the henna mix.  Before it was kinda dull.  The egg gave it a nice boost and shine.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> OMG, seriously? :S. OK, thanks for the tip. Will dyeing black over it after some time be any problem?
> 
> 
> 
> You hair is so pretty!



Thanks Cherry! And it's easy to dye black over red no problem - the issue is when you want to go lighter or back to brown, because a lot of the time the red mixes with brown and just makes auburn.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 10, 2011)

my hair is red from henna and i am sooooo tired of it. ive had red hair all through high school and college and once i got rid of it was not looking to go back. but i had a pretty golden light brown on my hair so when i hennaed(for conditioning purposes) i got red hair. wish i never did it, for the color alone.


----------



## kim (Jan 10, 2011)

poookie said:


> A few years back, when I was more active on this board, I had red hair. Not nearly as vibrant as Rihanna's, but still bright. I think I still have a few pics of it in my Fotki. I got the red by lightening my hair, & henna-ing over it. I enjoyed it



@pookie -I done this recently. Did you have to keep lightening your roots when you got new growth? If I have to keep lightening my new growth, I'm thinking about just going to box dye to get the red I like. Does anyone know if I'll have a problem with doing that?


----------



## afrikurl (Jan 10, 2011)

I also love vibrant red hair.  I spent years dying it with every dye know to man to get it as aI used to call it "ghetto red" because all the ghetto girls had bright red or burgandy hair. (Me too!) I was the most sucessful when I dyed my hair brown and used a jazzing rinse over it, just a suggestion.  That way if you get tired of it, your died hair will be brown, also, it's probably less damaging to lift just a few shades to brown.I've tried henna, it made it a deep burgundy color. The caveat is that  it's barely noticeable. @elle your hair looks fabu but IMO it looks even better (read redder) in person


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 10, 2011)

Also, I must ask, what brands would you recommend for hair dyes, preferably temporary? I hardly know anything about hair dyeing so I'm not sure.

And also, I just saw a video of a white girl with naturally dark brown hair, bleach her hair blonde before putting a red dye in. Would I be required to do this as well?


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Also, I must ask, what brands would you recommend for hair dyes, preferably temporary? I hardly know anything about hair dyeing so I'm not sure.
> 
> And also, I just saw a video of a white girl with naturally dark brown hair, bleach her hair blonde before putting a red dye in. Would I be required to do this as well?



For temporary and non-drying, I love Manic Panic. The color is very vibrant, but if you have darker hair it won't look crazy.


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Jan 10, 2011)

Janet Jackson during  Velvet Rope was best red for a pop star. 

YouTube - Janet Jackson - Together Again (Deeper Remix)


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> For temporary and non-drying, I love Manic Panic. The color is very vibrant, but if you have darker hair it won't look crazy.



Ah, thank you. That is also what the girl in the video used, but I knew nothing about it. Thank you very much, I will check that out 



Princess Tam Tam said:


> Janet Jackson during  Velvet Rope was best red for a pop star.



Wow, this is beautiful . I have never seen this picture of Janet, thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Aireen (Jan 10, 2011)

Personally, I don't like Rihanna's hair colour. Her focus used to be on her vibrant eyes and glowing skin when she had her old, edgy hair. Her haircut was amazing (obviously since it started so many trends) and along with the jet black colour as a contrast it was just the thing to focus all the attention on her eyes and off her forehead. I think the fiery red colour could have seemed like a good idea in the planning stage but it's distracting. I don't notice her eyes or skin anymore and for me her glowing, shimmering skin was her biggest asset. Timaya on Youtube stated that some girls when they're certain complexions automatically assume that they can dye their hair any colour. I agree with his opinion — when I see Rihanna's hair, I always think it's about to set on fire. Sorry OP. 

ETA: I don't actually mind her forehead but I said that because critics used to just go on and on about it like there was nothing else to talk about. I have a big forehead too, kind of a lot smaller than Rihanna's though.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

I love red hair. I want highlights but I'm afraid of chemically dyeing it. In the summer I have always had a reddish tint to my hair, even though it's dark, but I'd love to be able to make it more vibrant and noticeable. I tried to do that with henna but I don't like henna-ing.lol. I'll probably do it again though. I like what she did with her hair




I think when it fades a little, the effect will be amazing. Or in a twist out! Gosh I can imagine myself having a bangin twist out with red-tinted tips or highlights. Or my all time fave style mini twists with red sprinkled throughout.

ETA pic source: HEALTHY HAIR and BODY: Chemically Highlight Natural Hair?


----------



## bellebebe (Jan 10, 2011)

I love red hair on most black women. Except when some make it look ULTRA ghetto. I can't wait to see your hair OP.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 10, 2011)

I tried to highlight my hair so I can dye it red and it didn't take for me. I do henna but I don't notice a difference in color not even in the sunlight but hopefully with continue use that'll change. I love red hair but I fear that with my skin tone I can't go too red without it being an eyesore.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 10, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I"ve been looking for red fros too. I love Rihanna's color. But I don't think it goes well with my complexion. There's someone on here who's natural with just red in the front. I don't know her name but it's in her siggy.



Did you mean me? 

I LOVE red hair on black women and agree that it suits our skin tone very well. I'm thinking that's because we have warm undertones? When I first dyed my hair red I got tons of compliments telling me how it suited me so well.

I recently put a semi permanent rinse over the red coz I was bored so it won't show up again for a few weeks but here are some pics of my red.

When I first did it it was this bright





It did fade a bit though





And here's how it looks when it's straight. It looks brighter when straight.





Be sure to show us how it looks if you decide to do it!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 10, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Did you mean me?
> 
> I LOVE red hair on black women and agree that it suits our skin tone very well. I'm thinking that's because we have warm undertones? When I first dyed my hair red I got tons of compliments telling me how it suited me so well.
> 
> ...



I can't see the pics


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 10, 2011)

Kusare said:


> I can't see the pics



Really? Oh boo!!
I can see it on mine so idk what's up with that. And I got the image URL from LHCF itself! I uploaded it to an album on here and then took the image codes from there. What's there instead of the pics? And can anyone else see it?

**ETA: Ok, my albums was on private so idk if that makes a difference. I'm gonna try do it again with the album on public.

Pics are in the same order as my previous post. Let me know if you can see em.


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 11, 2011)

tomnikids3 said:


> I think black women with red hair is beautiful, i am somewhat biased because my daughter, a black woman has natural red hair, and there are many shades that go with different complextions.  I find red hair unique and not something seen all the time.  Heres a pic (seen below) of my daughters hair and i have tried to duplicate it on my head in the past but i couldnt get it quite the same on my hair.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 11, 2011)

[IMG]http://i53.tinypic.com/2gwunma.jpg[/IMG]

Me as a red head, I called it orange


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 11, 2011)

Can people see my pics now?


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jan 11, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Can people see my pics now?



yes we can.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 11, 2011)

I can now on both posts even. And the red is gorgeous.


----------



## rockstar (Jan 11, 2011)

My grandmother dyes her hair red. The funniest part about it is she thinks it's HER personal color.  If somebody asks, she gives a different name.


*please don't quote pics*


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 11, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> My hair is red from henna...I think it looks good but I'm tired of red hair, so yea, a rinse is a good idea b/c it will fade, and you can dye over it easier. I'm pretty much stuck with my hair b/c I won't use a lifting dye to get rid of the red.


 
Can you go darker if you're tired of the red? That way you're not lifting anything....


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 11, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Can people see my pics now?


 
Your siggy looks so pretty!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 11, 2011)

Fine 4s said:


> Can you go darker if you're tired of the red? That way you're not lifting anything....



I initially wanted to indigo, but that fades and is super dark dark black (well, it's indigo, lol - some say it fades to blue though), which is not my natural color and makes me look gothic (which I like sometimes, but right now, pass). So when the indigo fades it would just be red again, I'd still have roots, etc.

It's something about the metals in commercial dyes mixing with henna that can make your hair break or something along those lines.


----------



## kim (Jan 11, 2011)

bumping...for more responses and pics please!!!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 11, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Did you mean me?
> 
> I LOVE red hair on black women and agree that it suits our skin tone very well. I'm thinking that's because we have warm undertones? When I first dyed my hair red I got tons of compliments telling me how it suited me so well.
> 
> ...



Wowee, thanks so much for these lovely pics . That is such a wonderful idea, putting just red highlights. Ah man, I feel spoilt for choice now . I'm probably just gonna buy that dye now and decide what I'll do now, whether it's whole head or just highlights


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 12, 2011)

Elle if you dye your hair red with henna, how do you get your natural hair color back? Do you have to do ACV washes?


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Elle if you dye your hair red with henna, how do you get your natural hair color back? Do you have to do ACV washes?



No ma'am, you have to let it grow out. Henna is permanent. It may fade a bit over time, but it coats your hair shaft and will not wash out.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 12, 2011)

Whoa I didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Whoa I didn't know that. Thanks



Yep! That's what I keep telling potential henna heads - only do it if you're fine with the red tint for-ev-er unless you plan to indigo with it. If I could dye over this stuff I would in a second!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 12, 2011)

Are you familiar with Trenellm? She's a natural redhead actor/model. She has a youtube:

YouTube - Trenellm's Channel


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 12, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> No ma'am, you have to let it grow out. Henna is permanent. It may fade a bit over time, but it coats your hair shaft and will not wash out.



Yep, this is why when I decided to henna I made the decision to become a permanent redhead and kissed my blonde hair goodbye .


----------



## Glamiam (Jan 12, 2011)

i think it's okay..just not on everyone but nothing new...alot of us forgot Charlie Baltimore rocked the red hair hard way before Rihanna.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Yep, this is why when I decided to henna I made the decision to become a permanent redhead and kissed my blonde hair goodbye .



I will say, I do think my roots with the red look better than how they started to look with the light brown, especially when my virgin hair was wet, because it looks way darker then. I didn't really want my hair that two toned. But I'm also tired of looking like Carrot Top or the black Annie.  One of my friends called me a ginger! I punched him, lol.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

Glamiam said:


> i think it's okay..just not on everyone but nothing new...alot of us forgot Charlie Baltimore rocked the red hair hard way before Rihanna.



Ah! I LOVE Charli Baltimore. I dyed my hair red in college, and I wanted SO BAD to bleach my hair to make it as bright as hers. Charli was my nickname for like a year.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 12, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I will say, I do think my roots with the red look better than how they started to look with the light brown, especially when my virgin hair was wet, because it looks way darker then. I didn't really want my hair that two toned. But I'm also tired of looking like Carrot Top or the black Annie.  One of my friends called me a ginger! I punched him, lol.


 Have you tried doing a henna mix with indigo, amla, or walnut powder to create brown tones instead of red? I think a 50:50 mix of henna and indigo would do it.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Have you tried doing a henna mix with indigo, amla, or walnut powder to create brown tones instead of red? I think a 50:50 mix of henna and indigo would do it.



I've used amla...maybe I should start using it straight rather than with henna like I did before (but my grocer sells Hesh...are those safe yet?). I think I am also going to try a coffee rinse. Initially I was going to indigo, but I don't want it to turn black and I have also read that it fades and can look blue...which is what my hair began to look like when I dyed it blue black with Feria...when it faded it looked terrible!


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jan 12, 2011)

akimat001 said:


> [IMG]http://i53.tinypic.com/2gwunma.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Me as a red head, I called it orange


 
Awww what a beautiful smile-sexxxy sexxxy!!!  I like your flippy layers too!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 12, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I've used amla...maybe I should start using it straight rather than with henna like I did before (but my grocer sells Hesh...are those safe yet?). I think I am also going to try a coffee rinse. Initially I was going to indigo, but I don't want it to turn black and I have also read that it fades and can look blue...which is what my hair began to look like when I dyed it blue black with Feria...when it faded it looked terrible!



Mix your indigo into your henna.Let the dye release first,and then right before you apply it, mix your indigo paste into your henna paste. 50/50 mix. I used a mix of 1/5 indigo into 4/5 henna to get auburn










from this, my initial henna color


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Mix your indigo into your henna.Let the dye release first,and then right before you apply it, mix your indigo paste into your henna paste. 50/50 mix. I used a mix of 1/5 indigo into 4/5 henna to get auburn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooh pretty! Does it fade though? That's the thing, I don't want to keep dyeing my hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 12, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Oooooh pretty! Does it fade though? That's the thing, I don't want to keep dyeing my hair.



I didn't notice much fading, but I colored my hair every 2 months for a year using that mix ratio. I think if you do 2-3 treatments, your fading will be minimal.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I didn't notice much fading, but I colored my hair every 2 months for a year using that mix ratio. I think if you do 2-3 treatments, your fading will be minimal.



Awesome, I'll look into it! Thank you so much!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 12, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Awesome, I'll look into it! Thank you so much!



Cool, let me know how it works for you .


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 12, 2011)

My mom has naturally red hair (darker aburnish) and it looks gorgeous. I think it suits her and I know a ton of people trying to get that color (a little more subtle than rihanna) but I think red looks good on us. I don't know if ALL of us...I think it depends on the undertone of the red (not just any red color, meaning I'm sure there's a certain shade for each of us but not all work on all of us).


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Cool, let me know how it works for you .



Further information for those interested -

http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hairindigo/black.pdf

It has a chart of mixtures for the desired colors. Looks like I should use half and half to get medium brown. 

Yitadee, buying now! If it fades, my hair will just be red again - as long as it's not blue. Thanks again!


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jan 12, 2011)

I LOVE red hair . I havebeen trying to get Brighter red cherryish- from henna, but I'm always hitting arburn.  Any suggestions?
I dont have any pics tho sorry


----------



## kim (Jan 12, 2011)

@Myangeleyez~C~U- What color was your hair before you henna'd?


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

Sharing! I just bought some indigo and ayurvedic powders - must be fate, because just as I was checking out the site I got this email:

AyurNatural Beauty | Ayurveda | Ayurvedic Products | Ayurvedic Herbs
New Year's Winter Sale - Jan 12th, 13th, & 14th


Save 20% on Wed, Jan 12th ONLY
Code: Newyear20

Save 15% on Thurs, Jan 13th and Fri Jan 14th
Code: Newyear15

* Minimum $15 purchase all days, excludes Native Remedies *

~ FREE SHIPPING FOR US Orders over $60 ~  

Please note - Due to the expected response of the sale, allow up to 5 business days for your order to process before shipping. Orders will be processed in the order they are received.
See Shipping Policy for more details


----------



## Glamiam (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to LOVE "Cherry cola red" semi-permanent hair color by Jazzing like 6 years back..that color was so popping ..not too bright and loud, but bright enough that you can see it.Yall making me feel like I wanna go back!


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 12, 2011)

ohhh i just love red hair. i really want to dye my hair red again. Every time i get red hair i always end up dying it black But i swear ima' stick it out

2007/2008



^^Im pretty sure it was half red/half black. this was done on my virgin hair. I once experimented w/ bleach before this....

2008/2009



^^It was a red plum color

2009



^^^i was trying hard to get a ponytail It was like an red w/ a slight orange tone to it.

ETA: I just notice that i basically dye my hair red once a year. I didnt dye it red in 2010, but i will in 2011 for sure


----------



## mj11051 (Jan 12, 2011)

> It's something about the metals in commercial dyes mixing with henna  that can make your hair break or something along those lines.




I have dyed my hair with commercial dyes over henna with no breakage at all. I just make sure I wait a week after dying to use henna and using a very moisturizing dc with my steamer. Check my fotki.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 12, 2011)

kim said:


> @Myangeleyez~C~U- What color was your hair before you henna'd?



ash blonde


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 12, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Yep, this is why when I decided to henna I made the decision to become a permanent redhead and kissed my blonde hair goodbye .



I was just about to post for CherryCherryBoomBoom to check out MyAngelEyezCU for her henna pix - gorgeous!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Did you mean me?
> 
> I LOVE red hair on black women and agree that it suits our skin tone very well. I'm thinking that's because we have warm undertones? When I first dyed my hair red I got tons of compliments telling me how it suited me so well.
> 
> ...




Yep! You're the one!


----------



## Ese88 (Jan 12, 2011)

i would love to dye my hair a burgundy red,but my hair is so fine it sensitive it breaks at the slightest things & my hair is already very dry so i think i may consider it when ive met my goal length


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 12, 2011)

Glamiam said:


> i think it's okay..just not on everyone but nothing new...alot of us forgot Charlie Baltimore rocked the red hair hard way before Rihanna.



To be honest, I'd never even heard of Charlie Baltimore until someone mentioned her in this thread . I Googled her though, and she looks good


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 12, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> For temporary and non-drying, I love Manic Panic. The color is very vibrant, but if you have darker hair it won't look crazy.



Hi, I just have another couple of questions about this Manic Panic dye. Which particular red colour do you like and use? And also, do you use bleach before it or not?


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Hi, I just have another couple of questions about this Manic Panic dye. Which particular red colour do you like and use? And also, do you use bleach before it or not?



I don't use it anymore - this was in college...I know I used vampire red and flaming, and I liked them both. I definitely did not bleach my hair beforehand, which is why I got a nice dark, semi-normal color, lol.


----------



## leona2025 (Jan 12, 2011)

I use manic panic vampire red still. I have pics in my fotki. It's drying but a moisturizing dc will knock that right out. And it is very messy for me.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 12, 2011)

Another red-hair lover checking in! Go for it--I'm going to try it again when my hair gets stronger. I dyed parts of it red back in '05 using Textures and tones (in parts because I was scared it would break and didn't want all of my hair to break off lol). 
Anyway it was fine, faded to some brassy/golden color but easily refreshed with rinses like JazzInc. I loved it!

Tyra does red well too:


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 13, 2011)

PearlyCurly said:


> 2008/2009
> 
> 
> 
> ^^It was a red plum color



what did you use to get this?  I need this color in my life...i wonder how it would go w/ my skin tone....maybe a tiny bit darker than this.....


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 13, 2011)

OK, so I took the first step and have ordered Manic Panic Vampire Red Dye . So once it arrives, this is it . Thanks so much to you ladies for helping me out here . I will try to post pictures if I can.


----------



## Lady S (Jan 13, 2011)

I am a recovering red hair dye addict.  I've had everything from auburn to burgundy.  Used everything from Kool-aid to semi-permanent to permanent.  Softsheen's Hi-Rez has really nice red shades.  

I'm _trying_ to not fall of the wagon since I've got halfwigs, but it's soooo hard.  And this thread isn't helping!


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 14, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> what did you use to get this?  I need this color in my life...i wonder how it would go w/ my skin tone....maybe a tiny bit darker than this.....



im so sorry but i dont remember exactly, it was two dyes mixed together(one was magenta the other was a red). But i do know the dye was L'Oreal Excellence HiColor - from Sallys. Its an hair dye for darker hair, no bleaching needed.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 16, 2011)

PearlyCurly said:


> ohhh i just love red hair. i really want to dye my hair red again. Every time i get red hair i always end up dying it black But i swear ima' stick it out
> 
> 2007/2008
> 
> ...



Beautiful colour . What, so you actually did this colour without bleaching your hair? [strikethrough]Cos I've been reading that no colour will really show up well on black hair without bleaching it first (which I'd really like to avoid doing). What brand of dye did you use?[/strikethrough]

Ah, never mind, I just saw you already said up there ^^


----------



## KSand (Jan 16, 2011)

Potential henna head checking in. @ElliePixie how many applications did it take to get your hair that color?

My hair is black so I'm guessing that I will end up with an auburn color or tints. I just don't want the color to be too shocking...

Any other pics of henna redheads?


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 17, 2011)

KSand said:


> Potential henna head checking in. @ElliePixie how many applications did it take to get your hair that color?
> 
> My hair is black so I'm guessing that I will end up with an auburn color or tints. I just don't want the color to be too shocking...
> 
> Any other pics of henna redheads?



Once, lol...but my hair was already fairly light. If your hair is black it will not show up that bright at all, henna does not lift color.


----------



## freecurl (Jan 17, 2011)

Although I'm too chicken to color my hair, I think her hair color looks beautiful.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 19, 2011)

OK, so after plenty of research on the methods of dyeing, I'm thinking of first clarifying my hair to rid it of any buildup.

Then after washing and rinsing, I want to blowdry it, to dry it quickly, stretch it and hopefully increase a bit of porosity.

Then I'll apply the Mani Panic dye, wrap in cling film or plastic bag, and blow heat on it periodically from a blowdryer.

I'll leave it in either for a couple of hours or overnight (I still haven't 100% decided yet).

Then when it's time, I'll rinse it all our thoroughly and condition.


Anyone think this sounds like a good plan?  

I'm gonna do this within the next few days, and hopefully take pictures to show you all (that's if it comes out well though)


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 19, 2011)

reddish/orangey/auburny colored hair is sexxy as hell IMO

iadmire women with this type of hair naturally  but ive seen some ladies pull it off perfectly


----------



## werenumber2 (Jan 19, 2011)

This post is making me miss Trenellm and her awesome, naturally red hair!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 21, 2011)

Darn, my scalp's gone sore again . Should I postpone dyeing for another time when this soreness has gone again?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 22, 2011)

i'm glad for this thread.  i dont know if i'll go red or just lighter and then red, or red in in the back...or WHAT>
but this thread got my mind off of cutting, and decided to just color and experiment that way this year instead of heading to the scissors...


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 22, 2011)

update: i'm dying it red with textures n tones ruby rage tonight.  i'll post pics tomorrow or monday


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 23, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> update: i'm dying it red with textures n tones ruby rage tonight.  i'll post pics tomorrow or monday



Ah, sounds nice . Can't wait to see 

I haven't actually got round to doing my own hair dyeing yet. Just been a bit lazy, . But when it's done, I'll let you lot know


----------



## PhoenixRose360 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm looking for a change as well and am in love with red hair on all women.  But I'd prefer not to have any chemicals, so which henna and mixture should I use?  I went to this Indian market last nite, but wasn't sure and everything's in Hindi, and the shop owners weren't too helpful.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 23, 2011)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Ah, sounds nice . *Can't wait to see *
> 
> I haven't actually got round to doing my own hair dyeing yet. Just been a bit lazy, . But when it's done, I'll let you lot know



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...scussion/522583-well-i-tried-go-red-pics.html

results are here, a bit lackluster tho


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 23, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Did you mean me?
> 
> I LOVE red hair on black women and agree that it suits our skin tone very well. I'm thinking that's because we have warm undertones? When I first dyed my hair red I got tons of compliments telling me how it suited me so well.
> 
> ...


Very pretty!  This is how I'd like mine to be...I don't want all of my hair red, just a front section about the size of yours.  How did you section it?  Like ear to ear?


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 27, 2011)

OK, I still haven't managed to get round to dyeing my hair yet, mainly out of laziness and cold feet, lol. But hopefully it's happening tomorrow 

Now, I've read numerous times how staining Manic Panic Vampire Red is on the bath tub. To help reduce mess, I'm thinking of taping black bin liner all over the bath tub, and leaving a hole for the drain of course. Do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 27, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> My hair is red from henna...I think it looks good but I'm tired of red hair, so yea, a rinse is a good idea b/c it will fade, and you can dye over it easier. I'm pretty much stuck with my hair b/c I won't use a lifting dye to get rid of the red.


 
Your hair looks BEAUTIFUL!! Color and style.





Princess Tam Tam said:


> Janet Jackson during Velvet Rope was best red for a pop star.
> 
> YouTube - Janet Jackson - Together Again (Deeper Remix)


 

Loved these looks on Janet. I'd love to have a LF lie the first look.


----------



## phychugirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's my red/pink hair I had about two years ago. I loved it! I've been thinking of going red again soon, but I haven't decided if I wanna deal with the dryness and maintenence.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 27, 2011)

I think Black women (since we come in many shades and tones) can rock really any shade of red and make it work...I have really never seen a black woman look _bad_ in red...but I sure have seen some problems with platinum blonde. 

I've never considered coloring all of my hair red...I adore jet black hair so much.  My natural color is a sandy brown (close to #4, but a smidge darker).  Currently, I'm color free after BC'ing...I usually color permanent black every Summer (or touch it up).  However, yall are making me seriously consider trying red!  I mean Rihanna red too, or Auburn red.  I shall try Henna first to see if it (red on me) is something I like.

The pics posted here are really pretty, and I might just become a red convert _after all_.    EllePixie's hair and PearlyCurly's hair (2009 pic with ponytail in clip) look JUST LIKE my hair...and EllePixie & I are close in skin tone/complexion...therefore, it _should_ work for me!

ETA: Oops I actually have tried red once in my life--in high school I used Kool-Aid (cherry flavor, lol) to dye the ends of my hair red.  That was back when Aaliyah was rocking the lighter brown ends and black hair (two-tone color, or dipped ends).


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 27, 2011)

I got some highlights (a little in the back and one in the front) back in November.  Here's how it looks now.  I was going for a peek-a-boo effect.  * I might put in a few more or switch to brown/blonde for the summer. * I don't know yet:


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 27, 2011)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> OK, I still haven't managed to get round to dyeing my hair yet, mainly out of laziness and cold feet, lol. But hopefully it's happening tomorrow
> 
> Now, I've read numerous times how staining Manic Panic Vampire Red is on the bath tub. To help reduce mess, I'm thinking of taping black bin liner all over the bath tub, and leaving a hole for the drain of course. Do you think this is a good idea?



The stain eventually washes away, or you can use a bleach shower cleaner to get rid of it...but if you really don't want any stains then yes by all means line your tub!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh darn, what a hair dyeing fail. I "coloured" my unbleached hair with Manic Panic Vampire Red today, and it barely even shows after rinsing . It's not even worth taking photos to be honest. Oh, the downsides of having naturally black hair . 

Oh well, I think next time I may have to consider some bleaching if I really want some vibrant red


----------



## FebeeSigns (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't like red hair on black women. But then again I don't like red hair on white women either. I have seen no woman with red hair that I enjoyed looking at. Red isn't a good color for hair, imo. Not my cup of tea. Burgundy is another story.


----------



## Zaz (Jan 30, 2011)

Stumbled on this photo and remembered this thread,  the colour


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 31, 2011)

Zaz said:


> Stumbled on this photo and remembered this thread,  the colour



Woah, hot picture


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Oh darn, what a hair dyeing fail. I "coloured" my unbleached hair with Manic Panic Vampire Red today, and it barely even shows after rinsing . It's not even worth taking photos to be honest. Oh, the downsides of having naturally black hair .
> 
> Oh well, I think next time I may have to consider some bleaching if I really want some vibrant red



Maybe try a semi-permanent dye w/o ammonia or peroxide? I've used Garnier Herbashine and that lightened my hair a couple of shades and I did not find it drying.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 31, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Maybe try a semi-permanent dye w/o ammonia or peroxide? I've used Garnier Herbashine and that lightened my hair a couple of shades and I did not find it drying.



Oh, thanks  lot . So can this be used without any extra bleaching or lightening beforehand?


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Oh, thanks  lot . So can this be used without any extra bleaching or lightening beforehand?



Yep, don't use it with anything else. It's an at-home color kit.


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 31, 2011)

How long should you wait before trying something like the Garnier after trying the manic panic?


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 31, 2011)

orangepeel said:


> How long should you wait before trying something like the Garnier after trying the manic panic?



Good question, I would like to know too


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 31, 2011)

I think I did my MP the same day you did (different color, same results). Never again.


----------



## Ozma (Jan 31, 2011)

My grandmother was a natural redhead and so is my aunt, but they have two very different shades. Grandma had bright red hair and auntie has very dark auburn hair. Their shades fit their skin tones perfectly.

I have tried every red from dark to Manic Panic cherry, and I wish I looked good with red hair. It truly is my favorite hair color. This thread is making me want to try again. Maybe I'll get a professional color for once in my life...


----------



## Jas123 (Jan 31, 2011)

i use to have dark auburn hair... it was feria cherry cola (they discontinued it) it was the most beautiful color ever, perfect for my skin tone... i used to get so many compliments... unfortunately reds is the hardest hair color to maintain... i wish i would've know about henna back then... henna would've been a win-win, helping to make the color last long while providing strength...


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd rock a red wig, too chicken to synthetically color my own hair though...


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 2, 2011)

I already knew I missed my little auburn TWA, but coming in here...  How am I ever going to get long hair if y'all keep making me cut it?? 

A couple questions for the ladies who've already colored their hair with *henna*:


How/in what proportions would I add *amla*?
Would washing/conditioning first be a no-no? (The directions at the link someone posted say to apply to clean, dry hair.) Could I get away with just cowashing beforehand and shampooing/DCing afterward?
To that end, I usually follow up with a leave-in...should I skip this step altogether to avoid any oils preventing the color from taking? Is there a greater potential for damage when doing this on _completely_ dry hair?
I've seen someone on the board mention adding an egg for shine. Would I do this the night before with the lemon juice, or the day of with the water? Would this be recommended at all for natural hair, or is there a risk of protein overload?

I'll be chopping and coloring this weekend if all goes according to plan...be back with pics!


----------



## Lady S (Feb 2, 2011)

orangepeel said:


> How long should you wait before trying something like the Garnier after trying the manic panic?



Personally, I'd give it a week or two, but that's more about giving the manic panic time to wash out you hair (maybe give it longer depending on how much semi-permanent hair dye sticks to your hair).  That's more of a color thing, then anything.  From a damage stand point, manic panic is just staining your hair.  I wouldn't be concerned about jacking up your hair.  I don't think a bit of deep conditioning hurt anyone, though.


----------



## orangepeel (Feb 3, 2011)

Every time I wash my shower turns pink  I had to buy a jug of bleach to get it out.

I'm eyeing the henna thread. I should not be eyeing any thread about dye and should just go about my business.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 3, 2011)

After a visit to my local India Bazaar and not finding any henna that interested me (sucks too, because it's a big new one right down the street from my house), I've done a little research and decided to postpone my cut and color until next weekend. *sigh*

The good news is my research also yielded a lot of answers regarding my technique. I decided to nix the amla and use it with brahmi every other month, alternating with henna. (Assuming all goes according to plan.)

I will definitely shampoo and condition first and apply the henna to freshly washed, slightly damp hair. I'll cowash the henna out and follow up with a good thermal DC.

I won't add an egg--yet. Just chamomile tea and lemon juice (2:1) and enough honey to make the paste smooth after the dye releases. I anticipate this will also add a conditioning effect that will enhance rather than impede dye uptake as adding traditional conditioners or oils likely will. Besides, I'm not terribly worried, since I'm sandwiching it between conditionings. We'll see if this needs to be amended later. I guess I'll find a henna thread to pose my remaining questions, lol.

Be back _next_ weekend with pics...


----------



## Angelinhell (Feb 4, 2013)

Bumping for more advice.


----------



## BGT (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, once I hit MBL I'd like to dye my hair dark auburn


----------



## Angelinhell (Feb 4, 2013)

I want to do this, but with red. I'm just nervous about bleaching relaxed hair.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCVqMX88p3k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 5, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but has anyone tried lightening their hair and then putting henna on top? How did that work out?

I'm thinking of doing something like that but don't know if I want to use straight bleach or do for a homemade lightening treatment.


----------

